# Sushi question and contest (thanks for indulging me!)



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I'd like to know members opinions on sushi. Do you eat it? Do you like it? What is the best kind to try if one has never tried it before? We have a new Chinese restaurant in town and they have a sushi bar which I'd love to try but don't know enough about it. And, I have a secret agenda for wanting to know so stay tuned!  Tell me your "Sushi Story".

*UPDATE:* The winner of my Sushi pole is.......drumroll please.........Pammy4501 and LennaBella! These are the outfits that went out in todays mail for Lola and Frank and I'm working on the dress for Lina's little Bella this weekend. Thanks for participating in my little pole and at the same time teaching me about Sushi. Check out my next pole on your favorite beverage and you could be a winner too! Humor me here, I'm finding this rather fun and I'm easy to please.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I _LOVE_ Sushi. I am a little puzzled about a Chinese restaurant
that serves Suhsi, as that is Japanese fare. I like just about anything.
Spicy tuna is a good place to start for most people. Some think that 
California roll is sushi, but technically it is not. But you may like it too.
I love the fresh taste of fish, the fresher the better.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ May 5 2009, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772332


> I _LOVE_ Sushi. I am a little puzzled about a Chinese restaurant
> that serves Suhsi, as that is Japanese fare. I like just about anything.
> Spicy tuna is a good place to start for most people. Some think that
> California roll is sushi, but technically it is not. But you may like it too.
> I love the fresh taste of fish, the fresher the better.[/B]


My thoughts exactly! Chinese and sushi is an interesting combo. I LOVE sushi too! My favorites are yellow tail and spicy scallop rolls. YUMMY!!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I love , love, love sushi. I also love all fish. As for the type of sushi you would like, all sushi is made with rice, usually a jasmine rice with alot of "stick", the other ingredients will guide you with what you might want to try first. California rolls are usually vegetarian and well tolerated.

Many sushi have fish........ ahi tuna, salmon, shrimp, etc and some have vegetables.......bok choy, celeries, avacado, etc, and some have a combo of both. Ask the server to describe the ones they have or just try 1 of each. 


My favorite true "sushi story" was a few years back. My grandson Patrick( age 11 now) was age 3 or 4 when "Nana" ( me) introduced him to sushi. After all, he loved fish, so of course he loved sushi. 

Then afew years later, when he was in kindergarten, we went with my daughter to "Parents Night/ Open House" at the school. The teacher had done a cute art project with the children for desk name tags.

She used paper plates and asked each kid to draw, color or cut-out of colored paper their favorite food. Then the kids glued the plate to a placemat with their name on it and Plastic silverware was glued to it too. It looked like the whole place was ready for dinner.

My husband , my daughter and I passed the plates that were easy to identify.....Pizza, chicken nuggets, Spaghetti with meatballs,.........and there, off a few seats ahead...... Plain as day was Patricks Place setting of 3 carefully drawn SUSHI ROLLS..........drawn with crayon.........of course with the expertise of Picasso himself. ( what can I say he is my grandson)

The people in front of us, paused and giggled and then one said to the other, "I want to see this kids family!"


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Love it!! Start with an order of Edamame beans. They are a good appetizer. They are soy beans in a little shell that you pop open and eat. Then have a bowl of Miso soup. This helps you get comfortable being at the sushi bar.

Then start with some rolls with cooked sushi first. Things like a spider roll (soft shell crab, avocado, cucumber), tempura shrimp roll (fried shrimp), and then branch into the spicy tuna roll or salmon roll.

Go with someone who has eaten sushi before or talk to the sushi maker. They love to help turn new people on to sushi.

Good Luck...


p.s. try putting a very small amount of the green wasabi paste into the soy sauce. It makes it very spicy. The fresh ginger is good between bites to cleanse the pallet.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

love it!
I am not keen on too much rice though .. so i go for rolls wrapped in other things..
and the chinese restaurant threw me as well.

I AM the messiest sushi eater on the face of the earth - since i usually leave 3/4 of the rice behind..


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hubby and I do not eat fish. Neither of us have ever truly enjoyed seafood (yes, even though we are both from New England we don't like seafood) and since Hubby is now a vegan he doesn't eat any type of meat at all. But we still love sushi - just the veggie kind. 

He typically gets avocado and white or brown rice rolls and I really like the fresh cucumber rolls (some places we go to put mint in with the cucumber, its really good!). One of the newest ones that we like has shredded carrot, cucumber, and avocado all wrapped up in the rice and then the nori. Everywhere we go they have called it something different but I think of it as a sushi salad. You can use the soy sauce or you can use ginger dressing with this last one.

I also enjoy putting a little green wasabi paste in the soy.

I don't have a favorite sushi story other than the first time I had my friend try it she thought you peeled the nori from the rice - she thought it was a wrapper! There we were in this really nice japanese restaurant eating our boxes and she is peeling her sushi - I just started laughing and took her photo  She now won't go to restaurants with me if I have my camera, she makes me leave it in the car :biggrin: but I still love her!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

<~~Can't get enough of the stuff! LOL When we went to Vegas, the Luxor had a buffet that had delicious sushi on it and I made a little piggy out of myself! LOL

Anyway, I mostly prefer the veggie kind and I pile on the wasabi! WOO HOO! 

We have a sushi bar near us and we went to it a few years ago--DELICIOUS! We ordered something and I don't know if it was actually sushi or something else, but it had the name "dragon" in it and I HIGHLY recommend it! (like that helps a whole lot! LOL)


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I love sushi too!! 

At first I was afraid to try it so I started slow. I wasn't really a fan of fish at the time so it was quite a step for me. I started with cucumber rolls and shrimp tempura since I did eat shrimp. Then I would slowly start to try my boyfriend's spicy tuna roll, salmon roll, etc. until I started to love it too and I would order my own. I will pretty much eat any kind of sushi now! 

I am very skeptical of this sushi bar being in a Chinese restaurant though. It is very important that the fish for sushi be extremely fresh. I don't think there are too many Chinese restaurants that I would trust enough to eat sushi from so just be careful.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Octopus is interesting too and I love eel. I always use up the wasabi in the soy. I love it ! Great for sinuses! LOL
There are so many types of rolls, some new and some tradtional. Just take your time and have fun!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I was a terribly picky eater growing up but when I started dating I started to get more adventurous about food. Of course I tried sushi and now I love it! However, I do not like seaweed very much, so I am more of a nigiri sushi (just fish and rice, versus maki sushi rolls) or sashimi girl (just fish). I also do not like tuna AT ALL when it is cooked or in the can, but I LOVE tuna sushi or sashimi - it tastes like butter to me. Ahi, bluefin, yellowtail - you name it, its great and super mild. Also, I don't like cooked salmon, but sushi or sashimi salmon is wonderful. I do like low sodium soy sauce and wasabi with my sushi/sashimi and edamame (hot). Its also great diet food, but I try not to eat it more than once per week because of mercury levels, especially in large fish like tuna.

Many people who first try sushi really enjoy eel - its cooked, but to me it tastes like fishy chicken. 

Have fun with your sushi adventure!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I HATE sushi! And I absolutely love food and will eat almost anything and enjoy it. I tried sushi three or four different times. I've tried just the raw fish and a few different type of rolls. I've even tried the rolls with nothing but veggies...every time I gag and almost throw up. The texture of the rolls and raw fish is just gross and the taste is gross too. Yuck... I'll stick to cooked asian food...love Asian food but sushi is just gross.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I LOVE sushi! If I go more than a week without it, I start to get serious cravings for it. I'm really cautious about where I eat it, though. You want to go to a restaurant that's really busy so that the fish is always fresh. I'm also curious about a Chinese restaurant serving sushi.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I LOVE Sushi! But I love Sashimi more! 

Sushi is when there is rice. So for example, rolls you see, those are call sushi. 
Sashimi means just the raw fish (or other sea food) but no rice. 

You can order the rolls from the menu, sometimes they put together combinations..or you can order a la carte, or even request something made for yourself.

for example, I like Tobikko (flying fish eggs) but i dont like too much rice (too much carbs) so I would order Tobikko Sashimi, not roll. Also, you can order by piece, so you can try a little of everything.

If it is your first time, you can start with cooked sushi..like shrimp tempura, or an eel roll. if you are feeling brave, i would sugges spicy tuna as well. the spicy mayo they use takes away the "fishy" taste of the tuna..so if you are not used to the taste of raw fish, this might be a good choice. whatever you do, please do not order california roll though..lol..its just not real Japanese food! 


When you use the soy sauce, ask for low sodium. for the first time, dont mix too much wasabi, and if the taste of wasabi is too pungent, eat some of the ginger they give you to even out the taste.

Sashimi (or Sushi) is an acquired taste..but it is delicious! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I see some people are inquring about why a Chinese restaurant would serve sushi...I do not know the answer but I do know that 85% of all Sushi restaurants I have been to in NYC are NOT owned nor operated by Japanese. They are owned/operated by either Chinese or Korean. But, they were delicious nevertheless. Therefore, I would not rule this place out simply because it also serves Chinese cuisine. I would only rule this place out if their ingredients are not fresh. 
Also, Sushi is not an exclusive Japanese cuisine. I have tried Korean sushi before. It is also rolls but just different ingredients. Japanese and Korean culture have ALOT of Chinese influence..this started back in Tang dynasty. Everything from language, culture, dress have deep and profound Chinese roots and origin. As matter of fact, my Korean friend's grandmother can speak Chinese because that was what she learned when she was young. I can read open a Japanese magazine and understand the text eventhough I never took a Japanese class. It is because the Japanese language still uses Chinese words. I can not understand every single word, but there are enough similarites and enough words that I can infer the meaning of a paragraph. It is very much the same as how the Romans took everything from the Greeks. Cultures adapt and assimilate, and it applies to cuisine as well.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't eat fish bc I am a vegetarian but recently we went to a new Hibachi grill and my brother had sushi and liked it but my mom didn't. I suppose it's just a personal preference. That was my first time eating Japanese food and I have to say that I really liked it and I am a very picky eater.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I was initially turned off to sushi when it was first introduced to me many years ago. Then, I married DH who is a fresh seafood addict and he gave me an appreciation for all kinds of seafood including all types of shellfish as well. I then gave sushi another try.....thought it was eh....but kept trying it and eventually I acquired such a taste for it that I NEED it about once a week! I find it so refreshing and light......so different than any other type of food. My local supermarket even has their own little sushi center where fresh sushi is made in front of you, so now I get to grab sushi for lunch even when grocery shopping!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i have never eaten sushi ,i dont think i could eat raw fish, :smheat:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I like both Sushi & Sashimi. My favorite is the spicy tuna, and also enjoyed the octopus. California Rolls don't have anything exciting in them, they are just avocado, rice, cucumber, carrot. lol My husband and I roll our own California Rolls when we just want a little appetizer at home (it's really easy).


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I like seafood but when I think of sushi I think of raw fish, then the parasites that _can_ be present in the raw fish, the possibility of those parasites living my body. I think maybe sushi isn't such a good thing to eat afterall. Parasites...Ewwww! :yucky:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I eat some shushi (which is not raw fish, but a way of eating rice, with fish/seafood) but I don't eat sashimi. But without getting into a whole drawn out conversation about shushi.......................I think I see a little Kim's creation in the works. Am I right Kim........was this just to feel out who would appreciate a "shushi vest/dress"? :biggrin: 


*mommy are an insider :HistericalSmiley: ~Sassy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ha! I may not have eaten sushi before...

but I love fish...and I LOVE wasabi sauce!!!!!!! 

and I LOVE horseradish on oysters - Oh, now I'm making myself hungry :biggrin:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

After creatively transferring an old t-shirt into a dog vest - I am dying to know the hidden agenda behind the sushi eating.

I'm not a raw fish person - I like Tempura though, and California rolls are safe for me - anything with shrimp is ok ..


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am a sushi addict! I never thought I would like it but my bf and I were invited by some friends to a sushi bar so we went for the experience, it was love at first bite!!! LOL.... When we were in San Diego we ate at our favorite sushi place at least twice a week!!! And now that we are in N. Ca, we were so happy when a sushi place opened up 30 min away!! The food is great!!!!! 

Funny story, my bf and I brag about how delicious sushi is to our parents all the time, so finally last weekend they agreed to give it a try! My mom and my bf's mom looked like they were about to puke as soon as they put the first roll in their mouth! They couldn't get over the whole raw fish concept! So they ordered a cucumber and avocado roll... Their reaction..."this is delicious!!" LOL...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am not a sushi person... but then I'm not a fish/seafood lover period. Only like COLD shrimp.. the smell of hot shrimp makes me feel ill LOL ... and only like Scallops and lobster. 
I do try to be "open" to new things so after many years of a friend trying to entice me... I finally said I'd try the tiniest little piece...but started 'gagging! LOL . she declared she'd never 'force' me again LOL 

I've found that there seems to be no middle road in people's opinion.. They either REALLY REALLY love it or they can't stand it.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't like sushi. I have tried it but just don't care for it.
I LOVE raw oysters --- ( with horseradish,cocktail sauce, & beer!) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

NO NO NO these lips will NEVER touch sushi


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i eat the cooked sushi...i dont care for the ones with fish...give me crab, shrimp, or scallops and im in heaven. one of my favs has crab, avacado, jalapeno, cream cheese, wrapped in rice and fried...then has eel sauce and lava sauce...yum!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I love the cooked sushi rolls too. I don't like the raw sushi rolls. I've tried it once and could not even finish chewing it. 

My favorites have to be Shrimp Tempura Roll, Sweet Potato Tempura Roll, Eel and Avacado Roll and Boston Roll! YUM!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I've never been able to bring myself to try sushi. Maybe one of these days...but probably not...lol!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I agree with Alice-- you should definitely start off with something cooked. Ebi (cooked shrimp over rice) is a good one to start with, IMO, as it's very mild. You can also try Spider rolls (the crab is cooked), Dragon rolls (cooked eel), Spicy Tuna rolls (not cooked, but it's so good), etc. Just look at the menu, as the ingredients are usually listed.

I like sushi, but sashimi is where it's at! I have to have sashimi at least twice a week, LOL. I definitely wouldn't recommend it for beginners, though, LOL. :biggrin: Start off with the more mild, cooked rolls, then slowly make your way up to sushi with raw fish, then move on up to sashimi. 

Hehe, when my dad was in Japan, he actually ate Fugu (puffer fish), a deadly delicacy. LOL, I love fish, but I don't love it THAT much.

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ May 6 2009, 10:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772724


> I like both Sushi & Sashimi. My favorite is the spicy tuna, and also enjoyed the octopus. California Rolls don't have anything exciting in them, they are just avocado, rice, cucumber, carrot. lol My husband and I roll our own California Rolls when we just want a little appetizer at home (it's really easy).[/B]


Cali rolls are artificial crab meat, cucumber, and avocado wrapped in dried seaweed and rice. I don't think there's any carrot in them.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Read post number 1 for the winners!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ May 5 2009, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772324


> I'd like to know members opinions on sushi. Do you eat it? Do you like it? What is the best kind to try if one has never tried it before? We have a new Chinese restaurant in town and they have a sushi bar which I'd love to try but don't know enough about it. And, I have a secret agenda for wanting to know so stay tuned!  Tell me your "Sushi Story".
> 
> *UPDATE:* The winner of my Sushi pole is.......drumroll please.........Pammy4501 and LennaBella! These are the outfits that went out in todays mail for Lola and Frank and I'm working on the dress for Lina's little Bella this weekend. Thanks for participating in my little pole and at the same time teaching me about Sushi. Check out my next pole on your favorite beverage and you could be a winner too! Humor me here, I'm finding this rather fun and I'm easy to please.
> 
> ...



That is so sweet of you!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So adorable, even if I don't like sushi!
xoxo


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG Kim - that's too funny .. what an adorable dress .. I have to find a sushi place with outdoor dining so Bella can come and show off ..

We were in Vegas this past weekend and at the Bellagio there is an amazing Japanese restaurant named YellowTail - we'd been there before but they have changed it around a bit - this time we noticed that they now have the outside Balcony open and it is right in the middle of the Bellagio Lake on the strip - what a sight - of course I wanted to sit outside but they kept telling us it's a bit windy and the mist from the dancing water show will spray us .. I think they just didn't want to serve outside ... I politely said, well it doesn't matter if we get wet :huh: .. it wasn't bad at all .. that balcony was once for V.I.P.'S close family and friends..

The sushi was amazing ...

Thanks for the lovely dress in advance Kim - you are so creative - I'm jealous !! B)


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I know I told you before, but that material is just way too cute! LOL I am sure Pammy4501 and LennaBella will enjoy it! You rock! :rockon: :rochard:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ May 5 2009, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772324


> I'd like to know members opinions on sushi. Do you eat it? Do you like it? What is the best kind to try if one has never tried it before? We have a new Chinese restaurant in town and they have a sushi bar which I'd love to try but don't know enough about it. And, I have a secret agenda for wanting to know so stay tuned!  Tell me your "Sushi Story".
> 
> *UPDATE:* The winner of my Sushi pole is.......drumroll please.........Pammy4501 and LennaBella! These are the outfits that went out in todays mail for Lola and Frank and I'm working on the dress for Lina's little Bella this weekend. Thanks for participating in my little pole and at the same time teaching me about Sushi. Check out my next pole on your favorite beverage and you could be a winner too! Humor me here, I'm finding this rather fun and I'm easy to please.
> 
> ...


Woo Hoo! Frank and Lola are so excited! Pictures to follow!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Kim, those are adorable! :wub: Your creativity never ceases to amaze me! :you rock:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

beautiful!!! The colors are just wonderful  This was a really fun post!


----------

